# XC Skate Ski + Winter Bike pants or tights



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Want to kill two birds with one stone.

Temp range standalone 10-35. Need excellent breathability and stretch, but need to stay warm as well. Looking for something that isnt skin tight like a race suit, but still semi fitted with a zip ankle. Tons of brands out there like Pearl Izumi and Louis Garneau, but cant find much to try on that I see online.

Looking for specific model recommondations.


----------



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tights


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Novara Headwind bike pants

Windproof on the front and extremely breathable on the back. You may need a layer underneath them at the lower end of your temp range.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

motard5 said:


> Want to kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> Temp range standalone 10-35. Need excellent breathability and stretch, but need to stay warm as well. Looking for something that isnt skin tight like a race suit, but still semi fitted with a zip ankle. Tons of brands out there like Pearl Izumi and Louis Garneau, but cant find much to try on that I see online.
> 
> Looking for specific model recommondations.


MEC Roubaix Tights (Men's) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

I have the same thing but about 4 years old....I use them also for XC skiing...then front windproofing and the rear venting is ideal.

No chamois, so I ride with a light pair of shorts underneath, when it gets cold..


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used this Sporthill pants for years for XC skiing and biking in the cold. I wear them with just a brief and I'm never cold XC skiing and they block the wind for biking. They stretch and move with ya, so no binding,

SportHill - Products


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Craft storm pants. Put them over bike shorts on the bike and your preferred junk drawer on the skis. They were designed for both. They fit the description of what you want to a T. I wear them with just bike shorts down into negative farenheit temps.

Craft Performance Apparel - Mens PXC Storm Tights - Bottoms - Nordic Skiing - Sports - Best Base Layers


----------



## mkoskinen (Apr 9, 2009)

I love my Craft pants! I wear them down to about 10 degrees by themselves and with a lightweight base layer they are good down to -10.


----------

